# Shift cable replacement issue



## Ashaffer (Oct 31, 2020)

I replaced the shift cable on my 2017 Chevy Cruze 1.4 annual transmission.
The black piece working all gears except reverse will not snap in to the piece on the transmission. The white piece (reverse) snapped in fine but I can’t get the black piece to snap in and so none of the other gears are working.


----------



## Ashaffer (Oct 31, 2020)

Here is a picture. It won’t stay snapped in. It keeps coming back out.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

At the bottom of the pic there is tranny fluid, it likely won't stay in cause its all lubed up.


----------



## Ashaffer (Oct 31, 2020)

It’s antifreeze. It doesn’t pop into place all the way.


----------



## Ashaffer (Oct 31, 2020)

I can’t find any information on a possible shift cable alignment? Would that be the issue?


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

So it's plastic or hard rubber, and you can't snap it into the bracket?
Do you have the groove lined up with the bracket?
How cold is is where you are, does a little heat help? Or maybe some Palmolive and water?


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Use a mallet or a clamp to snap it in place. It appears to be designed to be held on by tension. You just need more force than you hand can provide.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

JLL said:


> Use a mallet or a clamp to snap it in place. It appears to be designed to be held on by tension. You just need more force than you hand can provide.


Good point. 


https://www.amazon.com/IRWIN-VISE-GRIP-Locking-Welding-25ZR/dp/B00004SBCC/




https://www.amazon.com/Tools-QUICK-GRIP-Handi-Clamp-2-Inch-1799212/dp/B00I29Z0EM/


----------



## Ashaffer (Oct 31, 2020)

We actually had them swapped. We swapped the black and the white and now I have all gears except for 6th gear. What would cause that?


----------

